# Rabbit has been sneezing for over a month, no other symptoms



## Link (May 10, 2014)

My Tan rabbit has had random sneezing fits almost every day for close to two months. I got him from my 4H rabbit project leader in march and she got him from a rabbit show judge that breeds Tans among other breeds. My rabbit has no other symptoms besides sneezing so I do not think it is snuffles. He acts completely normal and even happy besides the sneezing. At times, a white substance comes out of his nose and he is wiping his face with his paws. I took him to my rabbit leader some weeks ago and told her about the sneezing. She checked him out but said he was fine. Could he be allergic to something? I keep him in a room in the middle of our house with a concrete floor with a drain in the middle, and half of the roof is netting, the other half wood.


----------



## JBun (May 10, 2014)

White snot is a definite indication of an upper respiratory infection, aka. snuffles. Allergies are rare in rabbits, though they can happen, but there will only be clear discharge if it is due to allergies. The only way to know for sure what bacteria is causing it would be to have a culture done. Unfortunately until you know whether or not it is due to the pasteurella bacteria or not, you should no longer take your rabbit to any rabbit shows or bring your bun around other rabbits, because of how highly contagious pasteurella is. If the culture comes back positive for pasteurella, you will no longer be able to show or have your bun around other breeding/show rabbits because of the high risk it poses of spreading to other rabbits. But your bun will be just fine as a pet. Your bun will likely need several weeks on antibiotics as URI's can be very difficult to clear up.
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Respiratory/Bacterial/URI.htm


----------



## Link (May 10, 2014)

Since I am raising him as a show rabbit specifically... That is not good. I do admit I should change his bedding and clean his cage more. Could this be causing the sneezing?


----------



## missyscove (May 10, 2014)

If your rabbit is exposed to a lot of ammonia that can really harm their respiratory tract. Rule of thumb for me is if you can smell the litterbox when your head is above it, it's overdue to be changed! Remember that if your rabbit lives in a cage, what you smell when you walk by is what your rabbit is breathing in all the time. 
I have a rabbit who began sneezing one month after I adopted her. We did a culture and sensitivity and put her on two antibiotics and after several months of treatment she no longer had discharge but was still sneezing. At that point we stopped antibiotics because she has a good quality of life, she just sneezes sometimes. I suspect she may also have an environmental sensitivity of some kind or a build up of scar tissue. 
If your rabbit has nasal discharge that is anything other than clear you should consider him contagious to other rabbits, regardless of what the causative agent is (Pasteurella or something else like Bordatella, etc.). Rabbits are great at wiping their noses clean so it's a good idea to look at the insides of their "wrists" to help you determine if there's discharge. 
It sounds like your rabbit should see a vet and could probably use a culture and sensitivity and some antibiotics. In the meantime, definitely consider the air quality where your rabbit is. Is there good ventilation, lots of dust, build up of ammonia from urine, etc.


----------



## Link (May 11, 2014)

Thank you, i will definitely start cleaning his cage more often. How often do you suggest? Also, is the snuffles something that is gotten from another rabbit? He has been sneezing before he has come into much contact with other rabbits. Again, my rabbit project leader who is pretty much an expert says he is fine. I'm just kind of worried.


----------



## whiskylollipop (May 11, 2014)

I change my litterboxes every 4-5 days as a rule, sometimes more frequently if I start smelling pee. Cages get cleaned out thoroughly once a week.

I'm sure your rabbit leader is very experienced, but there are many medical checks and lab procedures that only a vet can do, so definitely take your rabbit to a good rabbit vet. Keeping his environment cleaner might alleviate some of his discomfort, but he will likely need a course of meds to fully recover.


----------



## missyscove (May 11, 2014)

How often depends on what sort of litter you're using. If the litter is soaked through, it's definitely time for a change. My two small bun share a jumbo litterbox that I change twice a week but when I used a smaller box I changed it every day.


----------



## Link (May 12, 2014)

I have the wire bottom cage with a slide out tray that i cover in a paper-like bedding actually, there wasn't anything that said it was actually litter at the store. Mostly when he is out he will use the bathroom in this box full of shredded paper i have for him to dig around in. Once a week I take out all that shredded paper and put in more fresh paper. I feel like i'm wasting the bedding if i replace it all more than once a week. Then again i think i'm being crazy. I was thinking about litter box training him. Any tips how to do that?


----------



## minmelethuireb (May 12, 2014)

When I had a cage like that I used to scoop out the litter that was peed on every day and leave what was dry. All of my rabbits are now in hard-bottomed pens with a litter box in a corner that they use.

Rabbits will usually pick a corner or two to pee in, so if you notice a spot in his cage that he usually pees in, this would be a good place to try putting a litter box. It can be a bit more difficult on a wire-bottomed cage though, because rabbits might be more likely to just pee every where. So I'd just try putting a litter box in a corner and see what happens.


----------



## Link (May 12, 2014)

Thank you so much. All you guys have been so helpful!


----------

